# Xcode gérer des données



## dandrimontp (26 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

(toujours débutant), je voudrai créer une application pour Iphone/ipad sous Xcode 4.3.3 qui lit et/ou écrit des données mais je ne sais pas quoi utiliser (fichier, base de données) et comment faire...

Quelqu'un aurait un tuto sur le sujet ou pourrait m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Lio70 (26 Juin 2012)

Ou sinon, tout est dans la doc Apple http://developer.apple.com
A lire aussi, plein de bouquins sur le sujet et meme traduits en French, dont celui d'Aaron Hilgass (cherche sur Google).
Et aussi quelques forums, par exemple
http://www.developpez.net/forums/f1441/general-developpement/programmation-systeme/mac-ios/.

Un debut simple consiste a creer une application avec Core Data ou tu peux modifier dans le code le type de fichier que tu souhaites pour le stockage des donnees (binaire ou XML ou SQLite) et apprendre ce qu'est un "persistent store" et un "managed object context". Apprendre le langage SQL et les "fetch requests" et autres "predicates". Apprendre ce que sont les "bindings", "KVC" (key-value coding) et "KVO" (key-value observing).


----------



## dandrimontp (26 Juin 2012)

Slt Lio70,

Ok, je vais jeter un oeil sur tout cela...CoreData serait la solution ?

Merci.


----------

